# Winny only cycle?



## BSh036 (May 2, 2012)

I have no past cycle experience. But I was wondering if I would benefit from a Winny only cycle as a base all player at 50mg a day.


----------



## bjg (May 2, 2012)

1-no cycle experience ..good for you ....
2-  winstrol only cycle: you will gain some lean muscle but for baseball i am not sure if it is going to help much.
3- 50 mg a day is way too much
4- if you are not a pro and not old enough and are not competing at higher levels ..just not worth the trouble ...but still don't know how AAS would help a baseball player since it is mostly technique rather than strength...some speed is involved and winstrol makes you leaner and more muscle so faster ..something you can achieve by training and dieting

however i have seen some clean guys  take a very  mild cycle of 100 mg winny a week for 6 weeks and the  results were clearly added muscle mass, strength and definition, no pct after that they were fine. i see sprinters taking lots of winnyday so it must help in speed and acceleration
so if it is your first cycle and you wanna do it anyways use winstrol injectables 50 mg every 4 days  or around 100mg a week for 6-8 weeks along with 25 mg of proviron daily.


----------



## Digitalash (May 2, 2012)

1. Stats? age, training experience, height weight bodyfat?

2. don't ever listen to bjg. ever... steroids don't help with baseball LMAO are you fucking kidding me.....


3. No you shouldn't do winny only. Run a simple testosterone cycle with an AI throughout, and proper clomid + aromasin pct

4. train for power/explosiveness. Baseball specific exercises as much as possible. You know what that entails more than I do, but don't train like a bodybuilder is what I'm saying


----------



## bjg (May 2, 2012)

you really don't need test ..test is bad news for you


----------



## D-Lats (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Digitalash (May 2, 2012)

bjg said:


> you really don't need test ..test is bad news for you





Test is almost definitely the safest thing he could take, so what you're indirectly saying is either that he shouldn't take anything (which is your usual opinion in every single thread I've seen you in), or that he should take something that is more toxic, more suppressive, or that will leave him depressed with no sex drive for the duration of the cycle (mental health is still important no?). 


I'll restate what I said in my first post, do not listen to bjg for anything AAS related. He may be a knowledgeable and very cool guy in every other area of life; that I can't comment on, but he will not steer you in the right direction when it comes to safely/effectively using AAS. His usual argument is "you don't need it, it will hurt you" regardless of the circumstances. Compare his rep points with some of the other guys around here and you will see no one agrees with him...


----------



## the_predator (May 2, 2012)

Yeah steroids didn't help Jose Canseco, Barry Bonds, Mark McGuire, and Sammy Sosa. They got that big over the years eating their spinach.


----------



## BSh036 (May 2, 2012)

the_predator said:


> Yeah steroids didn't help Jose Canseco, Barry Bonds, Mark McGuire, and Sammy Sosa. They got that big over the years eating their spinach.



thats what i dont understand when guys say steroids dont help baseball. roger clemens before juice was 90-92 and afterwards was 95-97. Bonds, McGuire, and Sosa dont even need explaining.


----------



## jamison (May 2, 2012)

i would listen to digi,he has thrown me some advice and the best and safest way to go about it far as health and proper routine..go with digi,but what do i know,just a rookie here 





Digitalash said:


> Test is almost definitely the safest thing he could take, so what you're indirectly saying is either that he shouldn't take anything (which is your usual opinion in every single thread I've seen you in), or that he should take something that is more toxic, more suppressive, or that will leave him depressed with no sex drive for the duration of the cycle (mental health is still important no?).
> 
> 
> I'll restate what I said in my first post, do not listen to bjg for anything AAS related. He may be a knowledgeable and very cool guy in every other area of life; that I can't comment on, but he will not steer you in the right direction when it comes to safely/effectively using AAS. His usual argument is "you don't need it, it will hurt you" regardless of the circumstances. Compare his rep points with some of the other guys around here and you will see no one agrees with him...


----------



## ItsMrGreen (May 2, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> 1. Stats? age, training experience, height weight bodyfat?
> 
> 2. don't ever listen to bjg. ever... steroids don't help with baseball LMAO are you fucking kidding me.....
> 
> ...


This. And winny only would not be to good of an idea since it dries out your joints and makes them stiff and since baseball has alot of fast movements you will be more prone to injury.


bjg said:


> you really don't need test ..test is bad news for you


Ahahahaha


----------



## KUVinny (May 2, 2012)

bjg said:


> 1-no cycle experience ..good for you ....
> 2-  winstrol only cycle: you will gain some lean muscle but for baseball i am not sure if it is going to help much.
> 3- 50 mg a day is way too much
> 4- if you are not a pro and not old enough and are not competing at higher levels ..just not worth the trouble ...but still don't know how AAS would help a baseball player since it is mostly technique rather than strength...some speed is involved and winstrol makes you leaner and more muscle so faster ..something you can achieve by training and dieting
> ...




Utterly horrible advice!

Frankly, anyone with an agenda such as yours who has accumulated hundreds of posts denigrating AAS for as long as you have, would have ultimately perused numerous posts explaining exactly why this is horrible advice. 

Your learned colleagues would be ashamed.


----------



## bjg (May 3, 2012)

1-since you like proofs all the time then prove to me that AAS helped all these baseball player: i want a real undisputable proof, (92 to 95 could have been achieved by training )  I could give you many many examples where non steroid pros beat a steroid pro. your examples are not acceptable as a reason for AAS use.
2- these players are not very young and are pros competing at the highest level ..they took AAS when they felt their performance is declining or not going anywhere....OP is not a pro , he is not competing at the highest levels ..as i stated in my arguments...so comparing him to Sosa and others is really out of context.
3- A mild winny cycle would give him a push...going into test will have a larger  array of side effects especially if his test is not low and he will require PCT ( not so much with winny as i told him...very mild)
 and again : AAS is neither a safe option nor a good approach with long term results and should not be used if:
1- you are young
2- a beginner
3- you are not competing at the highest level
3- you are not old and suffer from very low test 
4- you don't need it for some medical reason


----------



## colochine (May 3, 2012)

^dumb


----------



## hoyle21 (May 3, 2012)

bjg-how many players hit 80 home runs before a juiced up Barry Bonds did?   For that matter, how many hit 70 before a juiced up Mark McGwire and Sammy Sosa?

Steroids helped those guys.

You take test with all other compounds because anything you take is going to suppress your natural production.   While I think most recommend too high of dosages it is needed.

It's also hard to recommend a baseball cycle without knowing his position.   Just like in football different positions require different abilities.   I would recommend a different layout for a first baseman than I would a short stop or center fielder.


----------



## unclem (May 3, 2012)

i agree w/ digitalash and test at 250mg wk and adex or suffice compound and maybe a small dose of var. but test is best. but iam in noway qualified to know wat to give a baseball player. it just makes sense to me. if i played thats wat i would use.


----------



## unclem (May 3, 2012)

bjg said:


> 1-no cycle experience ..good for you ....
> 2-  winstrol only cycle: you will gain some lean muscle but for baseball i am not sure if it is going to help much.
> 3- 50 mg a day is way too much
> 4- if you are not a pro and not old enough and are not competing at higher levels ..just not worth the trouble ...but still don't know how AAS would help a baseball player since it is mostly technique rather than strength...some speed is involved and winstrol makes you leaner and more muscle so faster ..something you can achieve by training and dieting
> ...



iam not picking on you , but, please your advice on gear is a little off and if say,a younger guy came on here and needed advice you could fuck them up brother. if i were you i would read more before giving anykind of advice on aas. but thats just my opinion.


----------



## gamma (May 3, 2012)

I know a few cats thats have used deca for baseball added 50yds to their long ball easy. But remember age, exp , education goes a long way. Also if in college or the minors gotta think about detection time.They are in all out witch hunt for steroids , and if  in high school leave now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bjg (May 3, 2012)

all what you represented are stories no proof.
unclem :my advice would never hurt any young guy because if you read carefully , my advice is clearly: do not Take AAS...and this is the only advice that would not hurt.
everybody here is pushing OP to take AAS and test etc...giving him examples of pro ball players ..but there is a small detail here: HE IS NOT A PRO..he does not need any AAS


----------



## SuperLift (May 3, 2012)

Haha that second post was some terrible advice.

50mg/day of winstrol is considered by most to be a mild-avg dose.

Winstrol has the ability to shut down your natural test production so I would not advise doing it without testosterone. - you will need a pct plan

Winstrol probably wont do much for you and your baseball game. You will not get that much stronger, bigger, or leaner. Winstrol is used mainly to harden one up before a show. So if you are at 10-15% bf then you most likely wont tell a difference.


----------



## BSh036 (May 3, 2012)

bjg said:


> 1-since you like proofs all the time then prove to me that AAS helped all these baseball player: i want a real undisputable proof, (92 to 95 could have been achieved by training )  I could give you many many examples where non steroid pros beat a steroid pro. your examples are not acceptable as a reason for AAS use.
> 2- these players are not very young and are pros competing at the highest level ..they took AAS when they felt their performance is declining or not going anywhere....OP is not a pro , he is not competing at the highest levels ..as i stated in my arguments...so comparing him to Sosa and others is really out of context.
> 3- A mild winny cycle would give him a push...going into test will have a larger  array of side effects especially if his test is not low and he will require PCT ( not so much with winny as i told him...very mild)
> and again : AAS is neither a safe option nor a good approach with long term results and should not be used if:
> ...



By saying steroids dont help baseball you are saying strong doesn't help with baseball. If they didn't help they wouldn't be called performance enhancing drugs weird how all the best players tested posititive. Look at Ryan braun


----------



## bjg (May 3, 2012)

^^^^ you can be as skinny as shit and throw the ball faster than anybody and hit the bat really hard ...baseball is not powerlifting.


----------



## bjg (May 3, 2012)

SuperLift said:


> Haha that second post was some terrible advice.
> 
> 50mg/day of winstrol is considered by most to be a mild-avg dose.
> 
> ...


 50mg winstrol a day is not mild...then if you read what i wrote you see: 100mg/week + proviron and only for 6 weeks


----------



## Digitalash (May 3, 2012)

what is 100mg proviron a week gonna do? I'd think you'd get more benefit out of running an AI/serm by itself to raise your natural test levels, which still isn't a whole lot


----------



## GreenGiant (May 3, 2012)

Just take tren@ daily @ 100mgs and drink coffee.


----------



## Calves of Steel (May 3, 2012)

Winstrol gives you a nice look but makes your joints very brittle. It is not good for sports, and the fact that people keep testing positive for it is due to its popularity, not effectiveness. A winny only cycle ruined heavy lifting for me. I threw out my back running and messed up my pec tendon benching, a year ago. I'm still afraid to touch weights I can't do at least 8 times.


----------

